# Reputable breeders in Leesburg Florida



## Dave2344 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have just started my research. This only a starting point. I don't think I'm in a rush but you never know. Can anyone recommend a GSD breeder in or around Leesburg Florida? Hopefully a breeder who will health test. Like everyone, I'm trying to do everything right in hopes to avoid early heartache.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:wild: I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that your title is wrong. Last I knew, German Shepherds were mammals!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

You posted that you are looking for a reptile breeder-you might end up with a lizard instead of a GSD


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I bet his computer/ phone changed reputable to reptile.


----------



## zatarra2010 (Jan 13, 2011)

*oh the possibilities*

Imagine a Schutzhund trained alligator! What a bite! Im not gonna wear the sleeve though-


----------



## Dave2344 (Feb 20, 2011)

It was a copy/paste error. No way to edit once I posted. I didn't think it would be a problem. So now on to my question. Any ideas in finding a breeder?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

http://helengleason.tripod.com/

I am unfamiliar with Florida's geography, so I don't know how close she is to you. But I know this breeder well and believe that she could sell you a great dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What kind of dog are you looking for? I've met two of the Landholz dogs and they are beautiful! Great temperaments and very smart!


----------



## Dave2344 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you. I'm looking for a companion dog. I have 4 small dogs in the house and would like to find a GSD that could get along with the group. My previous GSD/mix had no problems but I received her as a puppy.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I don't think Brooksville is too far from you and from all I've read she has some awesome dogs (but I have no personal experience):
Vom Landholz GSD's


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Not in FL, but close.

Linienbach Kennels
Welcome to Atlanta K-9's & Linienbach Kennels | Atlanta K9 Academy

I don't have personal experience with them, but train with one of their dogs here in NY. He's a fun dog. Still in that "goofy boy" stage, but loves to work and can be serious when needed. Very good personality..I've seen him at home, he rides in my car every other week, I've seen him do OB, and I've seen him do bitework.

His mom is Hella who just had their most recent litter.


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm in Spring Hill/Brooksville area... call Stillwater Dog Training.. Mary should be able to tell you a good breeder.. she loves GSD'S and is an awesome trainer!


----------



## Clarissa (Apr 28, 2015)

*Iso*

====deleted by admin#


----------

